# Outback Sydney 329Fbh



## dhead61 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone have the Sydney 329FBH Fifth Wheel? Looking for input on this model as it's on our short list?

Thanks.
Dave.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's one for sale and with an owner who would be happy to comment I'm sure!

Click


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Here's one for sale and with an owner who would be happy to comment I'm sure!
> 
> Click


Yes I would. PM me with your questions and when you would like to take delivery









Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hate to disappoint you guys, but the 329 is the new front bunkhouse fiver........

Sorry Jim...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Hate to disappoint you guys, but the 329 is the new front bunkhouse fiver........
> 
> Sorry Jim...


Oopps, off by 1 number......


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

29 vs 329, fbh vs fbhs, bunkhouse 5er vs bunkhouse 5er. Hey ya never know, it may be close enough.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I Have one and love the floor plan, had some issues at first but taken care of. Major issue was lack of heat in front bedroom and bathroom. But dealer did fix after some negotiation with Keystone. Ended up replacing the 4" feed to a 6" feed to those two ducts. If you have children, I highly recommend this floorplan.


----------



## dhead61 (Feb 10, 2010)

We have 2 kids, but when they bring friends it would be nice to have the extra room. They've "outgrown" the bunks in our current travel trailer, so we're looking to upgrade.

How do you like not having a dedicated "dining" or "dinette" area? That was one of the concerns I had. Our local dealer is ordering one to sell off of their lot, so I'll get to see one first-hand the end of March.

I was quoted a MSRP of $38,560.00. $22,621.00 after trade in. How far off is this, if at all?

Dave.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

dhead61 said:


> We have 2 kids, but when they bring friends it would be nice to have the extra room. They've "outgrown" the bunks in our current travel trailer, so we're looking to upgrade.
> 
> How do you like not having a dedicated "dining" or "dinette" area? That was one of the concerns I had. Our local dealer is ordering one to sell off of their lot, so I'll get to see one first-hand the end of March.
> 
> ...


To get a comparison, I'd call either Lakeshore RV or Holman RV. My gut would tell me upper 20's before trade in. That's just a guess though.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I purchased from Holman's in Cincinnati, Ohio. Paid around $28,000 out the door no trade.I bought and installed my own hitch. Also bought extended 5 year coverage for another $1000. As for not having the dedicated dining area, it does not bother me a bit. Spend meal time outside most of the time. I really like the seating arrangement the way it is. But as far as the price goes it may be worth contacting Lakeshore or Holman's they seem to have the best deal. Holman's sells at wholesale price.


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2010)

maddog said:


> I Have one and love the floor plan, had some issues at first but taken care of. Major issue was lack of heat in front bedroom and bathroom. But dealer did fix after some negotiation with Keystone. Ended up replacing the 4" feed to a 6" feed to those two ducts. If you have children, I highly recommend this floorplan.


We just picked up our new Outback 329fbh on Saturday and also have a furnace issue. Strong smell of gas which we thought was just because of the newness but the gas detector keeps going off and also the problem with the heat not getting up to the front bedroom. So we're taking it back to the dealer this week







Now I have to wait a bit longer to load my things in it!! But we were able to toast a few drinks with friends in it Saturday night and we really do LOVE it and can't wait to use it.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kim said:


> I Have one and love the floor plan, had some issues at first but taken care of. Major issue was lack of heat in front bedroom and bathroom. But dealer did fix after some negotiation with Keystone. Ended up replacing the 4" feed to a 6" feed to those two ducts. If you have children, I highly recommend this floorplan.


We just picked up our new Outback 329fbh on Saturday and also have a furnace issue. Strong smell of gas which we thought was just because of the newness but the gas detector keeps going off and also the problem with the heat not getting up to the front bedroom. So we're taking it back to the dealer this week







Now I have to wait a bit longer to load my things in it!! But we were able to toast a few drinks with friends in it Saturday night and we really do LOVE it and can't wait to use it.
[/quote]
Did you have heat and no gas smell at your PDI?? Possible the hard line for the heater is loose.

The dealer and you should have found those things during your demo.

Steve


----------



## Kim (Mar 15, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> I Have one and love the floor plan, had some issues at first but taken care of. Major issue was lack of heat in front bedroom and bathroom. But dealer did fix after some negotiation with Keystone. Ended up replacing the 4" feed to a 6" feed to those two ducts. If you have children, I highly recommend this floorplan.


We just picked up our new Outback 329fbh on Saturday and also have a furnace issue. Strong smell of gas which we thought was just because of the newness but the gas detector keeps going off and also the problem with the heat not getting up to the front bedroom. So we're taking it back to the dealer this week







Now I have to wait a bit longer to load my things in it!! But we were able to toast a few drinks with friends in it Saturday night and we really do LOVE it and can't wait to use it.
[/quote]
Did you have heat and no gas smell at your PDI?? Possible the hard line for the heater is loose.

The dealer and you should have found those things during your demo.

Steve
[/quote]

At the PDI we kinda liked the smell and thought it would act as an air freshener for the interior, but after a while the lp detector got a little annoying.







Just kidding!!....and thanks for the reply!....it is obvious the problem wasn't found during the demo and I'm sure we will find other imperfections accidentally overlooked. We mistook the initial odor for "new camper smell"....our bad! It actually takes approx. 10-15 minutes for the smell to accumulate and only happens when the furnace is running continously. No gas accumulates when heat turned off...even with gas turned on. Don't know if the hard line is inside the furnace??, but im sure the dealer will find the leak.

It sounds like we have similar ducting problems that others are experiencing with this model...hubby sealed some leaks on the furnace but still not much air getting to the front. We will let everyone know what we come up with for a fix.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

We have had our 2010 329fbh for about two months now (bought it new)and have used it twice now. We love the layout compared to our last 31' bunkhouse trailer and other 5'ers we looked at in this price range. I have a few issues with it: No exterior fan exhaust for range hood. The air blows back into kitchen from under range hood (by design). The range hood is considered a ductless model. This isnt a real big deal because we dont cook much inside anyway, but now I will never cook inside. Also found a soft spot in the floor at the heat vent near the galley sink. When they cut the hole in the floor decking for the heat vent, they over extnded two of the cuts by about two inches. When you step on the floor in the area of the vent, the floor sags almost 1/2", enough to crease the linoleum (will eventually break through). Also have very little heat in bath and front room. Put new vent covers with dampers to turn down air flow in rear bedroom and living room, this help put a little more heat up front, but not much. I have an appt with dealer to look and repair the floor and heat issues (wish me well on this)







Also, I dont like that the rear exterior wall is not vacuum bonded. It is hollow with bat insulation. This makes the rear wall fragile and it flexes easily (Keystone took a short cut here). 
Anyway, I have made a few adjustments to cabinet doors and drawers, added a few shelves in the lockers. For the most part, we really like the unit. While some are worse than others for quality, there is always give and take no matter what brand you choose. The floor plan to me is the most important feature in a trailer. Bottom line, this is a quality trailer with some really nice touches. One last thing, the later 2010 models have 16" wheels and the torq-flex suspensions. I didn't realize this of course until after I bought it. I have model built in 9/09 with 15" wheels and regular metal to metal suspension. Darn it!
Good luck.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

therink said:


> We have had our 2010 329fbh for about two months now (bought it new)and have used it twice now. We love the layout compared to our last 31' bunkhouse trailer and other 5'ers we looked at in this price range. I have a few issues with it: No exterior fan exhaust for range hood. The air blows back into kitchen from under range hood (by design). The range hood is considered a ductless model. This isnt a real big deal because we dont cook much inside anyway, but now I will never cook inside. Also found a soft spot in the floor at the heat vent near the galley sink. When they cut the hole in the floor decking for the heat vent, they over extnded two of the cuts by about two inches. When you step on the floor in the area of the vent, the floor sags almost 1/2", enough to crease the linoleum (will eventually break through). Also have very little heat in bath and front room. Put new vent covers with dampers to turn down air flow in rear bedroom and living room, this help put a little more heat up front, but not much. I have an appt with dealer to look and repair the floor and heat issues (wish me well on this)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the dealer put a 6" feed duct to the upper duct work to replace the 4" feed. This wil also help some for the lack of heat in the bathroom and front bedroom. They had to do this to mine, with that and the addition of the dampered registers helped a ton. But still could be better but it is livable.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

maddog said:


> We have had our 2010 329fbh for about two months now (bought it new)and have used it twice now. We love the layout compared to our last 31' bunkhouse trailer and other 5'ers we looked at in this price range. I have a few issues with it: No exterior fan exhaust for range hood. The air blows back into kitchen from under range hood (by design). The range hood is considered a ductless model. This isnt a real big deal because we dont cook much inside anyway, but now I will never cook inside. Also found a soft spot in the floor at the heat vent near the galley sink. When they cut the hole in the floor decking for the heat vent, they over extnded two of the cuts by about two inches. When you step on the floor in the area of the vent, the floor sags almost 1/2", enough to crease the linoleum (will eventually break through). Also have very little heat in bath and front room. Put new vent covers with dampers to turn down air flow in rear bedroom and living room, this help put a little more heat up front, but not much. I have an appt with dealer to look and repair the floor and heat issues (wish me well on this)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the dealer put a 6" feed duct to the upper duct work to replace the 4" feed. This wil also help some for the lack of heat in the bathroom and front bedroom. They had to do this to mine, with that and the addition of the dampered registers helped a ton. But still could be better but it is livable.
[/quote]


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I decided to fix the soft spot by the galley heat vent using cut plywood and deck screws for bracing. A perfect fix. I don't think the dealer could have done any better and I didn't have to bring it in and deal with keystone. So glad I did this. I will likely replace the upper/lower 4" flexible duct with 6" myself next weekend. It is an easy enough project and again not worth fighting with keystone and the dealer over, not to mention the length of time it would take. I just want to use the new rig and know that anything fixed was done right. 
Again, if you are considering this fiver, go for it. It is a great floor plan and unit for the $.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

therink said:


> I decided to fix the soft spot by the galley heat vent using cut plywood and deck screws for bracing. A perfect fix. I don't think the dealer could have done any better and I didn't have to bring it in and deal with keystone. So glad I did this. I will likely replace the upper/lower 4" flexible duct with 6" myself next weekend. It is an easy enough project and again not worth fighting with keystone and the dealer over, not to mention the length of time it would take. I just want to use the new rig and know that anything fixed was done right.
> Again, if you are considering this fiver, go for it. It is a great floor plan and unit for the $.


Smart choice. If you are handy and particular, you can do a better job than any dealer tech. IMO of course.....


----------

